#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Airfiber ou rocket prism ( usar 2.4Ghz ou 5Ghz )

## jeffersonsferreira

boa tarde a todos,Preciso da ajuda de vocês sobre uma grande dúvida que estou tendo em um PTP. 
Preciso passar de 200mbps a 300mbps, a distância é bem curta de 1,5 km, no entanto a visada direta eu tenho mas não posso subir mais nada nas duas pontas ficando perto de algumas árvores.
Não quero ter muita perda com isso e gostaria de saber o que vocês me indicariam, Af-2x ou Af-5x / rocket prism de 2.4Ghz ou 5Ghz.
Obrigado.

----------


## netuai

airfiber 5x passa de sobra

----------


## 1929

O @*rubem* sempre destaca o cálculo do comprometimento da zona de fresnel. No seu caso no lado do prédio de 4 andares mais 10 metros é tranquilo o que daria uns 22m no mínimo. 

Porém lá na outra ponta está só os 10 metros ou também tem mais altura de prédio para ajudar? Parece ter um prédio bem mais baixo onde estaria os equipamentos. Tem que ver isso pois as árvores estão mais ou menos no meio do trajeto e pode comprometer a zona de fresnel, mesmo tendo visada. Se estiver levantando mais ou menos na mesma altura do primeiro ponto creio que não compromete.

Esta zona é um cone imaginário que vai se abrindo desde o ponto de emissão. Então imagina um cone de cada lado se encontrando no meio do trajeto, bem onde estão as árvores. 
Espera que logo em seguida o Rubem aparece e te ensina a calcular o fresnel.

----------


## rubem

É só calcular digamos aqui:

https://www.everythingrf.com/rf-calc...one-calculator

1km a 5,8GHz dá só 4,4m, ou seja, a linha de visada tem que passar só 2,2m acima das árvores EM TESE, mas é bom lembrar que a antena também tem que estar uns 2m acima do prédio senão já começa a coisa com zona parcialmente obstruída.

Fazer PTP com antena só 1 a 1,5m acima do prédio, com linha de visada 3m acima das árvores, até que é fácil, mas passar 300Mbps nele complica! Pra throughput grande precisa MAIS que a primeira zona de Fresnel (E esses cálculos nos sites são sobre a PRIMEIRA zona de Fresnel, na real existe a segunda zona de Fresnel (8,8m nesse caso), a terceira (13,2m nesse caso), por aí vai, pra PTP mais distante geralmente precisa uns 150 a 200% da zona de Fresnel limpa, pra 1,5km não tenho certeza.

2,4GHz eu diria pra ESQUECER, a zona de Fresnel é bem maior (6,8m nesse caso), se quer alto throughput NÃO pode contar com a maior penetrabilidade da frequência menor (Coisa que só é útil se quiser ptp pra coisa inútil tipo 2Mbps sem visada decente). Se não pode erguer as antenas, o negócio é AUMENTAR a frequência, não diminuir! Seria coisa de talvez usar 6, 7 ou 10GHz mesmo, porque 300Mbps não é pouco pra radinho comum (CPE tipo Nanobeam é feita pra cliente, não adianta ter capacidade teórica pra isso, hora que tem muito pacote começa a faltar processamento, o throughput deve empacar lá pelos 130 ou 150Mbps por mais que consiga sinal ótimo (-45dBm talvez).

Mas tá, digamos que quer as opções, no papel terá sinal suficiente na distância mesmo com AF x 2,4GHz de 24dBi, ou com AF x 23dBi, digo, sinal suficiente pro maior data rate dos 2, que deve passar mais de 300Mbps. Só que em 2,4GHz precisaria rádio praticamente 3,5m acima do telhado (Pra zona de Fresnel ficar livre), e o AF 5x precisaria só uns 2m. Deixa a faixa de 2,4GHz pra roça, onde não vai FERRAR com a faixa que é a única que roteador doméstico pode se comunicar com notebooks e smartphones baratos.

Sobre os Rocket AC prism, mesmo com antena de 27dBi terá sinal mais que suficiente pro maior data rate (E eles prometem muito mais de 300Mbps reais). Só que a UBNT só tem antena de 30 e 34dBi, é quase exagero, mas só vai ter sinal melhor ainda (Poderá botar o rádio em potência menor, gera menos calor na etapa de RF). Tem antena boa de 27dBi da Algcom. Na verdade a Algcom tem 22dBi, mas ACHO que vai ter sinal insuficiente pra tanta coisa (Em tese uns -50dBm, que não deve dar 200Mbps não!). A de 27dBi da Algcom já tá ok.

PowerBeam AC 27dBi (PBE 5AC-500) terá sinal suficiente e ela promete 450Mbps com sinal ok, não sei se chega a 300Mbps, mas passa de 200Mbps meio tranquilo. É uma opção muito mais barata. Dependendo da necessidade do link é uma opção muito boa.

Se a zona de Fresnel está meia-boca, não gaste em equipto tipo AF-5x, se é pra gastar muito, então gaste com frequência mais alta, tipo 10GHz, porque quanto maior a frequência, menor a zona de Fresnel. Colocar AF-5X só 60cm acima de telhado de prédio é o mesmo que fazer um ptp alto com Nanobeam! Se colocar em cima de telhado metálico (Em cima de galpão, por exemplo) dá na mesma que fazer ptp com Nanostation Loco. Não tem equipamento caro que salve a deturpação no espectro, se o espaço é complicado o negócio é mudar a faixa do espectro, via de regra ptp profissa é 10GHz pra cima por isso, a necessidade de se preocupar com zona de Fresnel é muito menor, uma antena de 75cm precisa só uns 70cm livre abaixo, fácil resolver a zona de Fresnel limpa nessa faixa, e com ela limpa vai ter todo o througput que o hardware consegue.

----------


## jeffersonsferreira

Obrigado Rubem e 1929.

----------


## vagnerricardo

Porque não usa um par de mimosa b5-lite? Nessa distância passa no mínimo 300mb. Elas são ignorantes em relação a banda física.

----------

